
[Presto-based] Opera 12 and Opera Mail security update - Aoyagi
http://www.opera.com/blogs/security/2016/02/opera-12-and-opera-mail-security-update/
======
Aoyagi
Just an example of how to treat an "unsupported" product somewhat nicely.

